# Check Our My B13



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

What Do You think?

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=330882[/URL]


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat ride bro.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Nice and clean. I love the rims and the stance of the car. Thats exaclty how I would like my car to sit.


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

How did you shorten the shifter so much, AND use the stock knob? That's exactly what I want mine to look like.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

WTF is that a SENTRA.. nasty POS. 


nah... its coo.. but the shifter is waaaaaaay to short. your practically holdingo n the ball to switch.. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

PHA PHA PHA PHAT, just throw in a STS. It looks like you have to row a boat with that stock shifter. Nice ride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

The shifter isn't bad actually It was an accident going that shoft though .I used a hand saw and cut a piece out of the middle of it then had it welded back together. It's nice and quick and beleive it or not I don't have to strech far.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Sweet car. Dig the rims too. Good job.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

NIIIICCCE!!!

What size are your wheels 16 or 17


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

love the wheels. what percentage of tint do you have?


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

nice ride... gotta love a classic


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice, gotta love the black b13


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

They're 16's and I think the tint is 25% an not sure I can't remember.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Do you have any rubbing problems on your wheels if not what are they wrapped in


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Funny that you mension it I've had no rubbing problems at all.Even with the car lower than it is in the pic. They are wrapped with 205. 40.16's.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

NIIIICE!!!!  I want those wheels what other colors do they come in


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

the car looks sweet bro.. i want my car to have a stance like that...


----------

